# SIMA symposium meet Louisville



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

The Friday Reception & Kenote Session ends at 6:15 p.m.
I suggust we all meet at 6:30p.m. in the Galt house hotel lobby. We can all go to the Crab shack for dinner and drinks.
I am working on another idea for a location to meet, I think it would be nice if we had some kind of private room, with drinks & food. It may cost us $20 a head for the room, let me know what you think.
I think we should start by adding our names to this list if we are interested in going.

Paul (Neige) Montreal Qc. Canada
Tony Montreal Qc. Canada
Pierre Sherbrooke Qc. Canada


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Count me in.

J.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My dads and I also.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JD Dave;782494 said:


> My dads and I also.


How many do you have! tymusic

Would love to meet you guys, but unfortunately have to leave early Friday morning and can't be there for the meet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;782554 said:


> How many do you have! tymusic
> 
> Would love to meet you guys, but unfortunately have to leave early Friday morning and can't be there for the meet.


I've narrowed it down to 1. LOL


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be there. Haven't sat down to figure out times of where I'll be. Hopefully within the next week I can get that figured out & my lawn billing for may done.


----------

